# 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung



## Akidaras (30. Dezember 2017)

*5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein 5.1 Surround Soundsystem kaufen. Und zwar dieses hier: Trust Gaming GXT 658 Tytan 5.1 Surround Lautsprecher: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Ich weiß nicht, ob hier Links angezeigt werden, daher hier nochmal der Name des Produkts: Trust Gaming GXT 658 Tytan 5.1 Surround Lautsprecher Set mit Fernbedienung (180 Watt, LED Beleuchtung) schwarz

Ich habe das ASRock FM2A68M-HD+ Mainboard und wollte wissen, ob die oben genannte Soundanlage da rein passt?

Laut der ASRock Website, hat dieses Mainboard einen 5.1 Anschluss. (5.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC662 Audio Codec)

Hinten am PC sind 3 Klinken Anschlüsse. Blau für Line In, Grün für Front und Rosa für Mic.

Aktuell habe ich die Wavemaster Moody 2.1 Soundanlage - die ist nur mit dem grünen Klinkenkabel am PC verbunden.



Ich habe mir gerade ein Unboxing Video von den Trust Gaming Lautsprechern angeguckt und dort ein orangenes Klinken Kabel gesehen // und einen Haufen weiss/rote Chinch Kabel.
Hinten am Subwoofer sieht man im Video außerdem noch 1 grünen, 1 blauen und 1 schwarzen Chinch Eingang.

Da an meinem Mainboard kein orangener Klinken Eingang (bzw. Chinch Eingang) ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich also eine neue Soundkarte brauche.


Nun würde ich gern wissen, ob ich mir eine 5.1 Soundkarte dazu bestellen muss (und wenn ja, welche?) - oder ob das Trust Lautsprecher System so an mein Mainboard passt?


Ich bedanke mich im Voraus und wünsche euch einen schönen Tag 


Freundliche Grüße

Nico


----------



## Thoddeleru (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem fÃ¼r PC / Fragen zur Verkablung*

Normalerweise werden die einzelnen Lautsprecher an den Subwoofer oder einen anderen aktiven Lautsprecher angeschlossen mittels Chinch. Von Subwoofer bzw. dem aktiven Lautsprecher geht dann ein einzelnes Klinkenkabel an den PC, üblicherweise hinten ans Mainboard oder an den Kopfhörer-Anschluss des Gehäuses vorne.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Garnorh198 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*

*Answerlease refer to following steps to connect your 5.1 channel speakers:
1. Connect the "Rear Speaker" to Line In (Light blue) port
2. Connect the "Front Speaker" to Line Out (Lime) port 
3. Connect the "Central / Subwoofer" to Microphone (Pink) port
4. Adjust the "Audio I/O" setting to "6CH Speaker" in REALTEK Audio Management. Please refer to the following picture:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Das sagt der ASUS-Support dazu. Wenn du es so machst wie Thoddeleru schreibt, hast du nur normalen Stereo-Sound.


----------



## Akidaras (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*

Hm...ich habe mir jetzt eine 5.1 Soundkarte dazu bestellt, die die farbigen Anschlüsse hat, die die Kabel von den Lautsprechern haben.
Bin mir gerade unsicher, ob ich die Bestellung wieder raus nehme und das so versuche, wie du mir das gerade mit dem ASUS-Support geschildert hast.


----------



## Garnorh198 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*

Die Onboard-Chips sind heutzutage eigentlich ausreichend von der Soundqualität her. Trotzdem sind natürlich dedizierte Soundkarten in der Qualität besser. Ich selber bin nicht so audiophil, als dass ich einen Unterschied wahrnehmen würde.  Aber du kannst doch 2 Wochen testen ( wenn du online bestellt hast ) und die Soundkarte dann noch zurückschicken.


----------



## Akidaras (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*

Habe alles online bei Amazon bestellt. Ja, gute Idee. Ich werde beide Möglichkeiten mal testen - und sollte man irgendeinen Unterschied raushören, dann schick ich die Karte zurück oder eben auch nicht.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort 


@Thoddeleru - ich kenne es auch so, dass die Lautsprecher "untereinander" mit Chinch verbunden werden. Aber da laut deiner Aussage dann nur 1 Klinken Kabel in den PC geht, ist ja kein Surround Sound da. Surround hat offenbar nicht umsonst 3 Kabel.
Aber dennoch Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Thoddeleru (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*

Ich dachte immer das Signal wird dann erst am Subwoofer bzw dem aktiven Lautsprecher aufgeteilt. Aber es wurde ja oben gut erklärt, wieder was gelernt.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*

Kommt drauf an, ob der Subwoofer den Decoder integriert hat und das Signal dann digital über Toslink oder Coax übertragen wird.
In diesem Fall vom TE wird aber analog 5.1 übertragen.

Aber ein ernst gemeinter Rat, was erwartest du dir von so nem Billig Trust 5.1 System? Kannst du überhaupt 5.1 korrekt platzieren?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*

Das Ding hat doch keinen Decoder, 5.1 vom PC ist nur mit den üblichen 3 x 3,5mm Klinkensteckern möglich wie es auch auf der Homepage steht. Die Soundkarte hätte man sich definitiv sparen können bei der  " Anlage " und den Preis dafür mit in die Anlage eingerechnet. Welche Karte sollte es denn überhaupt sein?


----------



## Akidaras (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, ob der Subwoofer den Decoder integriert hat und das Signal dann digital über Toslink oder Coax übertragen wird.
> In diesem Fall vom TE wird aber analog 5.1 übertragen.
> 
> Aber ein ernst gemeinter Rat, was erwartest du dir von so nem Billig Trust 5.1 System? Kannst du überhaupt 5.1 korrekt platzieren?



Ich habe 0 Plan wie 5.1 Systeme funktionieren. Ich hatte bisher immer nur 2.1 Systeme und wollte jetzt einfach mal wissen, wie 5.1 so ist. Korrekt platzieren kann ich sie mehr oder weniger, wenn ich am PC bin - dann bin ich mehr oder weniger genau mittig im Raum und kann sie demnach gut aufstellen. Wenn ich mich zum Filme gucken dann ins Bett lege, liege ich so gesehen links neben den ganzen Lautsprechern. Dass ich für die knapp 80€ nichts großartiges erwarten kann, ist mir klar. Aber dennoch wollte ich's mal ausprobiert haben. Und wenn das alles nichts ist, schick ich's zurück.


----------



## Akidaras (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Ding hat doch keinen Decoder, 5.1 vom PC ist nur mit den üblichen 3 x 3,5mm Klinkensteckern möglich wie es auch auf der Homepage steht. Die Soundkarte hätte man sich definitiv sparen können bei der  " Anlage " und den Preis dafür mit in die Anlage eingerechnet. Welche Karte sollte es denn überhaupt sein?



Ich habe mir die Creative Sound Blaster Audigy FX PCIe-Soundkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor bestellt


----------



## Akidaras (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*

Aktuell habe ich übrigens die Wavemaster MOODY 2.1 Lautsprecher System (65 Watt) Aktiv-Boxen Nutzung fur TV/Tablet/Smartphone/PC schwarz (66202): Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Das System gehört wohl auch zu den "billigen" Systemen, aber ich habe das Geld für teurere Anlagen nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*

Ich denke mal nicht das man einen wirklichen Unterschied hört aber ich bin mal auf den Testbericht gespannt.
Wir haben alle mal klein angefangen mitunter auch mit wenig Geld. Es fällt natürlich eher was am Klang auf wenn man mal etwas besseres besitzt und die Ohren etwas geschult sind. Hörvermögen und Hörgewohnheiten kann man eh nicht messen


----------



## Akidaras (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*

Nabend,

heute Mittag kam die Soundkarte an.

Als ich sie ins Mainboard gesteckt hab und dann den PC angemacht habe, kam nur aus der rechten Box Ton, nachdem ich meine aktuelle 2.1 Anlage KOMPLETT aufgedreht hatte.
Das kam mir sehr spanisch vor. Alle Lautstärke Regler von Windows und vom Programm der Soundkarte waren auf 100%. Ich wusste absolut nicht, warum da nur aus einer Box ein sehr leiser Ton kam.

Also habe ich den PC nochmal ausgemacht > die Soundkarte raus genommen und dann wieder reingesteckt. Dann den PC hochgefahren und tada > voller Sound aus beiden Boxen.

Nach den anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten kann ich jetzt sagen, dass man schon einen Unterschied zum OnBoard Sound hören kann. Zum einen ist die 5.1 Soundkarte WESENTLICH lauter als der OnBoard Sound. Ich habe den Lautstärke Regler (eine runde Scheibe die man drehen kann ) von meiner 2.1 Anlage bisher immer ungefähr bis zur Hälfte aufgedreht, damit der Ton auf "Zimmerlautstärke" geht.
Jetzt ist die Zimmerlautstärke bereits bei einer viertel Drehung erreicht.
Und zum anderen finde ich, dass der Sound im Großen und Ganzen etwas klarer und sauberer klingt, als mit dem OnBoard Sound. Auch der Bass ist klarer und knallt mehr 

Ich traue mich gar nicht, die Anlage weiter aufzudrehen, weil es einfach so derbe laut ist.

Morgen soll die 5.1 Anlage laut Amazon hier ankommen (bis vor 2 Stunden stand bei dem Lieferdatum noch 08.01.2017). Bin ja mal gespannt, wie die so klingen.
Ich werde dann morgen wohl noch ein Statement zu der 5.1 Anlage abgeben 


Also mit der Soundkarte (Creative Sound Blaster Audigy FX PCIe-Soundkarte) bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden und freue mich drauf, morgen die 5.1 Anlage zu testen 


Bis dahin - allen einen schönen Abend 


Freundliche Grüße

Nico


----------



## Thoddeleru (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*

Hast du die Treiber richtig installiert? Ohne funktioniert es meist nicht richtig. Gilt auch bei Onboard Chips.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Akidaras (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: 5.1 Surround Soundsystem für PC / Fragen zur Verkabelung*

Nabend,

@Thoddeleru - Ja, habe ich.

Sooo Leute,

ich habe den ganzen Tag damit verbracht die 5.1 Anlage aufzubauen. Erst mal testweise alles auf's Bett gestellt und angeschlossen. Dann einmal in alle Ecken gestellt, bzw. dahin, wo sie später hin sollten. Sprich vorne links nach vorne links, vorne rechts nach vorne rechts, Center in die Mitte vom Schreibtisch usw.

Der Bass der Anlage ist schon mal besser, als der von meinem aktuellen 2.1 System. Wobei der Subwoofer des 5.1 Systems exakt genau so groß ist, wie der vom 2.1 System. 26 cm hoch und 26 cm breit.
Der Ton der 5.1 Anlage ist allerdings schlechter, als der von der 2.1 Anlage. Der Ton der 5.1 Anlage klingt so, als wären die Mitten und Höhen irgendwie gedämpft.

Ich habe im Programm der Soundkarte ein bisschen an einem Equalizer rum gefummelt und versucht, die Mitten und Höhen etwas hoch zu drehen. Ein kleiner Unterschied war hörbar, allerdings reichte das alles nicht aus. Der Ton war trotzdem noch "nicht richtig abgemischt".

Ich bin übrigens Hobby-Musikproduzent und habe direkt raus gehört, dass das nicht so klingen sollte, wie es klang. Beim Mastering eines Liedes klingt das Lied anfangs so, wie die 5.1 die ganze Zeit klingt - dann dreht man an ein paar Reglern und passt Tiefen, Mitten und Höhen an - und dann ist alles im Einklang.


Ich hab die 5.1 Anlage vor 1 Stunde wieder abgebaut, da ich sie zurückschicken werde, weil mich das mit dem dumpfen Ton doch sehr stört. Die Soundkarte schicke ich auch zurück. Da ich mir jetzt die Tage ein 2.1 System kaufen werde, brauche ich keine 5.1 Soundkarte. Eventuell hole ich mir für das neue 2.1 System noch ne neue Soundkarte, aber mal gucken.

Die 5.1 Anlage hat mich 78€ gekostet. Die war wegen Weihnachten/Jahresende (oder warum auch immer) runtergesetzt. Jetzt kostet sie 101.95€ bei Amazon.


Öhm - kennt ihr "gute" 2.1 Soundsysteme für maximal 150€?



Freundliche Grüße

Nico


----------

